# Philippines & Multiple Citizenship



## DigitalAviator (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi,

My name is Josh, I am an Australian Citizen by Birth, a U.S. Citizen by Naturalization and my mother and my grandparents were all British.

My wife is from the Philippines and is currently an Australian Permanent Resident (due to obtain her Australian citizenship in 2016).

I am wondering if the Philippines allows for multiple citizenships?

We plan to move to the USA in coming years (we are only temporarily in Australia) and I have also applied for work in the UK (as I can gain either UK Citizenship by Descent or a Right of Abode).

I'm curious about what the process is for her to retain her Philippine Citizenship once she accepts her Australian Citizenship.

Also I'm curious about whether the Philippines allows for multiple citizenships as she will eventually gain USA citizenship and might end up also with UK citizenship (meaning 4 passports NAKS!).

Our children will have a whole host of citizenships to choose from when they are born... 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DigitalAviator said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Josh, I am an Australian Citizen by Birth, a U.S. Citizen by Naturalization and my mother and my grandparents were all British.
> 
> ...


Eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk....sorry but I don't know what else to say...welcome


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome also and like Lefties, I have no clue on the information you need--and that's after living here in the island for many years now.
I think the very best thing you can do to get *legal and accurate* information would be to locate and hire a *reputable* immigration attorney.

Where so much is at stake, you need good solid information so that nothing goes wrong with any of the citizenship's.



Jet Lag


----------



## DigitalAviator (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok, I just got off the phone with the Philippine consulate in Sydney. The answer is:

My wife needs to obtain U.S. Citizenship first (as they renounce other citizenships in the oath), then apply again for Philippine Citizenship. She is then free to obtain Australian and UK citizenship as they do not renounce other citizenship's during the oath taking ceremony. Multiple citizens are allowed.

The official I spoke with said they are talking with the Authorities in the Philippines with regards to situations like ours and they are still formulating things within the Government in Manila.


----------

